# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء ســـؤال؟ About GPG Cable Set

## Omar Faris

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته  
أرغب في شراء كابلات gpg  لبوكس ufs-hwk  و أريد أن أعرف كم هو ثمنها الآن بالمغرب و أين يمكنني شراؤها   وشكرا*

----------


## mohamed73

حسن حدوشي  مكناس  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Omar Faris

*شكرا*

----------


## tamaless

شكرا

----------

